# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A duhet të ekzistojë urrejtja?

## DI_ANA

Urrejtja dhe bemat e saj!

Urrejtja eshte nje ndjenje perbuzjeje shume e madhe,ndaj nje personi,ose diçkaje!
I perket si perfundim nje deshire shkatarrimi te objektit (person ose diçka),per te cilin  ndjejme neveri dhe hakmarrje.
Urrejtja shume here eshte konsideruar si nje reaksion paragjykimi i ashtuquajtur "teper i drejte per ata qe e japin" ndaj nje situate te krijuar nga njerezit ose mjedisi qe na rrethon.
Dhe pasi e marrim si te tille na duket e drejte te urrejme dhe na duket normale te reagojme dhe te bejme keq!
Por ne te vertete kjo lloj sjelljeje eshte gjykuar nga shume analiste dhe psikologe si diçka jo e drejte,e vjeter dhe teper paragjykuese.Urrejtja eshte e lindur dhe e percjelle nga shume epoka dhe eshte prezantuar gjithmone ne kendveshtrimin e nje reagimi te tmerrshem,shkatarrues dhe nje marrje lirie te tjetrit.
Megjithate ne civilizimin e sotem,urrejtja konsiderohet pak me negative sesa konsiderohej me pare!
Ne fjalorin tone te perditshem...."te urresh" eshte nje gjendje inati,e justifikuar ose shpjeguar nga nje reaksion te pakontrollueshem ndaj nje situate ose nje personi,i cili ka bere nje "gabim te papranueshem",nga ana e atij qe urren!

Dashuria eshte konsideruar si nje ndjenje "antagoniste",e kundert me ate te urrejtjes.Por qe te dyja jane te varura dhe te lidhura shume me njera tjetren,pasi mjafton nje ndryshim ne jeten tone,mjafton nje diçka qe mund te ktheje nje dashuri ne urrejtje,por kurre nje urrejtje ne dashuri!
Per te qene me te sakte,eshte meshirimi ai qe mund te jete "antagoniste" me urrejtjen,meshirimi dhe gjykimi,arsyeja dhe shume te tjera,nqs i drejtohen njerezimit ne menyre teper te drejte dhe njerezore,atehere keto jane kundershtaret e urrejtjes,e cila mund te jete e gjithanshme dhe planetare.
Paragjykimet,ofendimet,te berit keq,jo tolerimi jane gjithmone shoqeruesit e urrejtjes.


A kemi tê drejten tê urrejmë?!

Cili është përshkrimi i urrejtjes nga ju?!

Respekte

----------


## xfiles

Urrejta nuk eshte perbuzje, jane dy gjera te ndryshme.
Per sa i perket çeshtjes se sa e drejte eshte urrejtja...
Urrejtja eshte e drejte, dhe une ne keto momente jam plot e perplot.

P.S.Urrejtja ime nuk ka te beje me askend ne veçanti, jam thjesht pak rracist.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Urrejta nuk eshte perbuzje, jane dy gjera te ndryshme.
> .


Do te doja te dija mendimin tend persa i perket perkufizimit te urrejtjes..
A nuk do te ishte me mire "nje bote pa urrejtje",dhe me mirekuptime?

respekte

----------


## xfiles

> Do te doja te dija mendimin tend persa i perket perkufizimit te urrejtjes..
> A nuk do te ishte me mire "nje bote pa urrejtje",dhe me mirekuptime?
> 
> respekte


natyrisht qe do ishte me mire, po kur dikush urren , kur dikush ben keq, detyrimisht urrejtja do lindi natyrshem.
Urrejtja ime eshte diçka personale, e kultivuar ne vite, qe ne lindje, dhe do vdesi bashke me mua.
Dhe une dua nje bote pa urrejtje, po dua ne te njejten kohe ne bote te lire, jo skllave ideologjish absurde, jo nje bote te zhytur ne injorance.
Le te luftojme injorancen ne rradhe te pare, jo ate shkencore, po ate te te drejtave themelore dhe lirive njerezore.

----------


## shqypo

C'fare  te mbjellesh  do te korresh , ne kte forme lind urrejtja ,  asgje nuk krijohet pa qene dikush shkaktar . Me pare se ti kerkohet tolerance atij qe urren , i duhet te mendohet mire me pare atij qe e shkakton .

----------


## Gimi3

> *DI_ANA :*
> 
> 
> A kemi tê drejten tê urrejmë?!
> 
> Cili është përshkrimi i urrejtjes nga ju?!
> 
> Respekte


Kohët që po vijnë kërkojnë nga të gjithë ne që të tregojnë kujdes, ndjeshmëri e urtësi. Urrejtja është në të keqen e mbarë botës dhe prej saj nuk përfiton askush. Duhet të shfrytëzojmë mundësitë që të jetojë në paqe, duke shkëmbyer e mësuar nga njëri-tjetri, duke respektuar  njëri-tjetrin , duke njohur veçantitë e njëri-tjetrit në fe, art, letërsi, filozofi, shkencë, teknologji e kulturë dhe kjo do të pasurojë jetët e të gjithëve.

Zgjidhja është përhapja e tolerances së vërtetë dhe shfaqja e  vlerave si : të drejtat njerëzore, demokracia, liria, morali i lartë, shkenca, spiritualiteti, estetika gjera keto që i ofrojne lumturi e bekim njerëzimit.

----------


## Qendi

Natyrisht se kemi të drejtë të urrejmë dhe mendoj se urrejtja duhet të egzistojë

----------


## Gimi3

> Natyrisht se kemi të drejtë të urrejmë dhe mendoj se urrejtja duhet të egzistojë


Pershendetje *Qendi* , 

E drejta e urrejtjes ekziston , mirepo sikur te te beja nje pyetje :

*Çfare perfitojme nga ajo urrejtje adresuar ndaj dikujt ?!*


“Lehtësoni, mos vështirësoni, përgëzoni, mos urreni, kaloni mire me njëri tjetrin dhe mos bini në mosmarrëveshje”. 

Mendoj qe kjo thenie flet per te kunderten e urrejtjes , dhe dobite qe vijne si pasoje e mos aplikimit te saj.

Definitivisht e kunderta e urretjes është lloji më i përshtatshëm i jetesës së lumturisë, qetësisë, kënaqësisë, bujarisë, mirësisë, solidaritetit, krijimit të njeriut dhe se jeta që vazhdohet duke iu nënshtruar tolerances është jeta më e bukur që do të jetë për njerezit në këtë botë.



Respekte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

Urejtja eshte ndjenje ,si cdo ndjenje tjeter ke njeriu.Eshte bashkudhetare me njeriun ne jete.
Eshte teper e veshtire te mos uresh e njekosisht te jetosh ne kete bote .Eshte njesoj sikure te jetosh ne kete bote pa dashuri(gje qe nuk ekziston kurr)Urejtja dhe dashuria jan gjithmon pran e prane ,por mendoj se duhet te jet ne perqindje me te ulet se dashuria ne kete bote (te jet ne raport te till 75%Ddhe 25%U.)

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Urrejtja eshte ndenje shkaterruese...Tregon gjithmone frike ndaj elementit te urryer e pafuqishmeri per ta ndeshkuar...pafuqishmeri per castin...

Zemra duhet te clirohet nga urrejtja e te fitoje perbuzjen...Vetem ne rast lufte urrejtja eshte fitim prurese,ne rast paqeje kush urren eshte teper i dobet dhe njeh inferioritetin e tij...

----------


## wittstar

Une mendoj se t'a demaskosh ate qe te ka bere keq eshte jo vetem mire per shendetin por eshte edhe detyre qe njeriu ka ndaj njerrzve te tjere,per ti ndihmuar te tjeret qe te jene te kujdesshem.
Te urresh nje njeri,grup njerrezish apo nje komb per mendimin tim do te thote ti japesh shume rendesi atij njeriu,grupi apo kombi.Kur luan shah nuk ke nevoje te urresh guret e kundershtarit per te shtrydhur trurin tend per realizimin e fitores.Mendoj se ky eshte nje nga mesimet me te rendesishme qe vijne nga Vedat e shkrimet e tjera te Indise.Urrejme nder te tjera kur na kane bere padrejtesi.Por nuk ka gjurme me te shemtuara ne shpirt e ne fytyre se sa ato qe le urrejtja.Besoj se emocionet negative ndaj nje agresori qe te ka bere nje padrejtesi jane nje reagim instinktiv normal i cdo qenjeje te gjalle.Por njeriu ka mundesi te ngrihet mbi qenjet e tjera duke kontrolluar deri ne nje fare mase emocionet e instinktet e tij.Nje njeri qe punon ne nje kopsht zoologjik qe te mund te mbijetoje prane ujqerve,arrinjve,qenve, qe te mund te punoje prane tyre duhet se pari te kontrolloje tek vetja ato instinkte gjahtari qe i ka te perbashketa me keto kafshe.Kur psh.per vite me radhe si minoritar je viktime e nje dhune policore te padrejte,per mendimin tim gjeja e pare qe duhet te besh duhet te largosh nga vetja cdo veti qe te afron me agresorin(nacionalizmi i verber,shpirti i padrejte,sadizmi etj,ne se i ke patur keto veti plotesisht apo pjeserisht)Kete gje e ka ne dore cdo njeri.
Urrejtja apo emocione te tjera negative kane pastaj shans te kete inerci vetem ne se demi qe na ka bere agresori vazhdon  te kete pasoja ne jeten tone.
Nuk duhet te ngaterrojme dhimbjen qe provokon ne kujtese pamja e nje agresori ose e nje objekti te ngjashem me te,me urrejtjen.
Ne se dikush te ka shkaktuar dhimbje eshte fare normale qe pamja e agresorit apo e objekteve te ngjashme me te te te ringjallin kujtesa te ngarkuara me emocione negative.Psh dhimbja ime sa shoh nje gjerman apo degjoj gjuhen e tij te flitet,per shkak te torturave e te eksperiencave te tjera negative te panumurueshme ne kete vend,eshte aq e forte sa qe une edhe ato pak minuta ne jave kur lexoj ndonje gazete gjermane apo shoh lajmet,hap gjithmone njekohesisht nje stacion radio ne gjuhen e hebrenjve duke pranuar keshtu se konfrontimi pa shoqerues qe kane patur te njejtin fat me kete agresor eshte i pamundur per shkak te atyre eksperiencave e kujtesave.
Por kjo nuk eshte urrejtje.Urrejtje per mua eshte nje ndjenje atehere kur ajo ka forcen te te shtyje ne mendime e veprime ta zhdukesh agresorin nepermjet vendetash.Ko do te thoshte te behesh po aq i ulet ose madje me i ulet se agresori.Une shume shume po te kisha ne dore do te cvishja nga uniforma gjithe ato kuadro te ketij vendi qe i kane duart e ndotura,e do t'u thosha hikni ne shtepi se i keni duart me balte,dhe nuk mbeti ligji te mbrohet nga kriminel si ju.Kjo nuk eshte urrejtje por konkluzion konstruktiv kundrejt nje nacionalizmi te verber.
-------------------------------------------------------

All their ferocity was turned outwards, against the enemies of the State, against foreigners, traitors, saboteurs, thought-criminals.Always the eyes watching you and the voice enveloping you. ...
Asleep or awake, working or eating, indoors or out of doors, in the bath or in bed -- no escape. Nothing was your own except the few cubic centimetres inside your skull.-From 1984,Author G.Orwell

----------


## xfiles

jeta eshte nje loje ku mund te humbasesh lirine, dinjitetin, dhe jeten.
krahasimi i shahut nuk me duket aq realist.

----------


## augusta b

Mos e urre kurre armikun tend,te ereson gjykimin,shkaterroje me qetesi ate......ma ka mesuar nje qe e dua shume.............keshtu ben.

----------


## Baptist

Nderkohe qe ne jeten e perditshme, vet definimi i dikujte "armik", lind nga urrejtja patologjike.

----------


## Milkway

Urrejtja  nuk duhet te egzistoj sepse kjo edhe me teper e thellon bindjen per veprimet negative te atij personi dhe me kete rast te mbulohen syt dhe nuk sheh asgje tjeter .

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kohët që po vijnë kërkojnë nga të gjithë ne që të tregojnë kujdes, ndjeshmëri e urtësi. Urrejtja është në të keqen e mbarë botës dhe prej saj nuk përfiton askush. Duhet të shfrytëzojmë mundësitë që të jetojë në paqe, duke shkëmbyer e mësuar nga njëri-tjetri, duke respektuar  njëri-tjetrin.....


Jam mëse dakort me mendimin tënd...
Kêshtu duhet të jetë,po a nuk ke përshtypjen ti që gjithmone po të njëjtët persona tregojnë dhe shfaqin vlerat që ti ke përshkruar aq bukur më siper?!
Shumë njerëz janë të ndjeshëm dhe shumë të tjerë përfitojnë nga të ashtuquajturat "dobësitë" e tjetrit!
Nuk do mundemi kurrë të jetojmë në paqe,pasi njerezimi nuk është dhe nuk do tê jetê kurrë i drejtë dhe i ngjashëm.

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Natyrisht se kemi të drejtë të urrejmë dhe mendoj se urrejtja duhet të egzistojë


Pse kemi nevojë të ndjejmë ekzistencën e saj?
A thua ta kemi të domosdoshme për të jetuar?!
A nuk do ishte më e bukur jeta po tê mos e njihnim fare?!

----------


## offspring

urrejta esht pjes e ndjenjave te njeriut.ashtu sic kemi dashurin kemi ene urrejtjen.pastaj po spate pak urrejtje  prit kur te bejm krushqi me serbet.

----------


## BaBa

edhe po edhe jo si e kuqja ne te bardhe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

_Mendoj se duhet, arsyet jane te shumta._

----------

